# Setting the Parametric EQ on a Car Stereo Head Unit



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

This vid helped me .......


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

good video,thanks for posting


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

very good vid!


----------



## tyrunpiper (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish He would dumb that down a bit.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

tyrunpiper said:


> I wish He would dumb that down a bit.


Do you have questions about anything specific in the video?


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------

